# This years party when?



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

Should it be on friday the 31st or saturday the 1st


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine will be on Sat the 1st... I should be all set up by Fri so I can go out and play then, also a lot of peeps that come to my party are off Sunday..So it's more convenient and then they can stop in (unless they crashed here) for Bloody Mary Sunday too.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Mine will be on the 1st also - gives me that extra time to prepare. If any haunt forum members want to come - you're more than welcome.:smilekin:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine is the 1st...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I also plan on having mine the 1st. It will be a combo Halloween/50th Birthday Party for me.I just cant afford to have two huge parties a week apart.Besides,think of all the Halloween related gifts I'll recieve....hehehehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We always do our party the weekend BEFORE Halloween. Even though I have less time to prepare, it always seems to work out better.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I started to do the 1st, but have decided to haunt the 25th (sat before Halloween)...Next year (2009) Halloween will be on a Sat and it will also be a full moon!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I also plan on having mine the 1st. It will be a combo Halloween/50th Birthday Party for me.I just cant afford to have two huge parties a week apart.Besides,think of all the Halloween related gifts I'll recieve....hehehehehe


Start the Birthday party the weekend of the 25th and end it on Halloween
Thats one party isn't it? LOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just thought about this myself. What are the pros and cons of having a party ON Halloween? I've never done that before, usually it's a couple days before or the Saturday before.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Saturday before for me, too. That way our friends can come to our party then head over to Disney and set up their haunted campground at Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would never want to take people away from therir homes or children on Halloween so I always have my party the Saturday before Halloween. this year it will be on the 25th and next year it willl be on the 24th. That gives me more time to do the change over with my props from inside the house to outside where required as well.


----------



## drea11 (Aug 16, 2007)

We are having ours on the 25th. Hubby's b-day is the 24th so it's always a Halloween/b-day party.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I was going to have mine on the 1st, but a good friend of mine decided to have his wedding then. Grrrrrr...maybe I should say " ex-good friend." Hehe...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you're going to have a party on the 1st why not make it a Dia de los Muertos party. Some friends of mine have one almost every year. Set up an _offrenda _altar and have people bring photos/remembrances of loved ones or pets that have passed on with gifts of food or drink to them... and then party to their memory since (according to tradition) they're there partying with you for the night. And there's just something about those Mexican skellies that's so fun and festive. :biggrineton:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not thrown a Halloween party since living in England. Over there, pulling people away from children and family activities wasn't an issue.

I'd like to have a party again. This year, MIL is coming to visit Oct. 18 - Nov. 1... that combined with the fact that I don't really know anybody yet means this year is not realistic.

Perhaps next year I'll do something like an intimate dinner party for 8. If it's on Saturday, I'd have the party on Friday the 30th.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our party this year will be on October 11. i know it's a little early but this way the haunters can hopefully make it without taking them away from their homes during an already busy time. Also, it was also the only date the firehouse and DJ were available, so that made our decision easy. I started on the invitations this week, since I have to make about 90 of them, and since this really is the last one (yeah, I know I said that last year) I want all the details to be perfect, so I'm starting early!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The first. The kids will still have their costumes, we'll have more time and it's closer to the actual holiday!!

That is sooooo cool about next year. Saturday and a full moon!!! :jol:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - now that I've met many of the neighbors last night, I'm thinking I may want to attempt a party this year the weekend before Halloween.

Mr. W's mum will be here so it could be nice to have a focus. She's always enjoyed entertaining and would enjoy making things and preparing stuff.

I just want to try to get an idea about how busy people actually are around here before making a decision. I'm thinking that perhaps a Friday night "open house" for neighbors... 

...we'll see.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Ours is always the Friday before Halloween for co-workers and Saturday before for family. This seems to work out well, in my line of work (teaching) it's not a good idea to have a house full of drinking teachers on Halloween giving out treats to our students. For some reason parents don't think this is a good influence on their children.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

We are doing it the Sat. before... had first mom tell me she's already marked her calendar since they missed it last year.

Our town ToT's on the 30th then has a parade on the 31st. Strange - but they have done it that way for years.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I usually throw it the weekend before (or the night before if Halloween is on a Saturday). But the idea of throwing a party ON Halloween night since it's a Friday is enticing. Most of my friends don't have kids. My street is a bit of a bust for Trick or Treaters. So...I'm toying with the idea of having people over the night of. I've also been toying with the idea of having more of an intimate gathering with a handful of friends and a real sit down dinner. It's more likely that I can get feedback from potential guests before I book it and see how they feel about the idea.


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm having my party the weekend before Halloween. It's planned for October 25. My birthday is October 26 and so that is the perfect time for me.


----------



## Runnin on Island Time (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but I always have mine the weekend after Halloween because a group of us always go to Seven Springs for the weekend of Halloween for their big party. So this year-- Saturday, November 8.


----------

